# Cabin Fever Run February 2, 2013



## Seth (Jan 8, 2013)

This year it's starting at 11am at Indian Ford Campground on the Gasconade near Vienna, MO and they are running 18 miles up river to Thox Rock. Just figured I would throw this out there in case anybody is nearby and hasn't heard about it. Hopefully we have a pretty good crowd this year. I wasn't able to go last year but went the year before and it was a good time. We hang out on the last gravel bar for most of the day and chow down on fried fish, deer, and whatever else people decide to bring as well as build a good fire if it's really cold.

Here's the thread I made of it from two years ago when we went.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=17239


----------



## panFried (Jan 8, 2013)

Seth, I'm in the south county region of STL. My rebuild won't be ready by February but looks like an awesome time. Definitely will check it out next year.


----------



## Riverman62 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm from Van Buren and saw this post. Is this a private boat ramp? Can't seem to find it on MDC website. Am sure gonna try and make it up for this. Used to fish the Gasconade several years ago. Always enjoyed my time on the river.


----------



## Seth (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a private ramp in that you have to pay $5 to use it but anybody can us it. I put in there all the time to gig suckers. The access is right by where the bridge crosses the Gasconade on Highway 42. It's mm 179.5 on this map.


----------

